# Legalize Hedgehogs in NYC!



## Hedgeable (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,

My name is Alan and I am a resident of New York City. It is illegal to own hedgehogs as pets in NYC so I have started a petition that I am working hard to push to challenge the mayor and have the laws changed.

Here is the link to the petition:

https://www.change.org/p/new-york-city-mayor-bring-hedgehogs-to-nyc

Also support the cause here:

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/27876-legalize-hedgehogs-in-nyc

Thanks for everyones support in advance!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have deleted your other two identical threads. Please do not create more than one thread for the same thing there is no reason too and it just clogs up the forum.


----------

